
[video] Short introduction to GraphQL - topliceanu
http://alexandrutopliceanu.ro/post/graphql-with-go-and-postgresql/
======
topliceanu
Unfortunately I posted the wrong link. Here's the good one
[http://alexandrutopliceanu.ro/post/introduction-to-
graphql/](http://alexandrutopliceanu.ro/post/introduction-to-graphql/)

------
sielinda
Great. Thanks for Sharing.

